# My 125 Gal. Tank and Fishies



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Here's a Few Shots of My 125 Gal. Tank,not very good but I'll try to put up better ones in Future. I need help in Identifying a "Very Large" Rainbow I have,it was listed as a Parkinson's if I remember correctly,but to Me doesn't look like one? alot of Orange and Yellow in Him,one of My Fave Fish and My Flagtail hates him!:lol:,you'll also see a pic of My Syno. Angelicus also a Fave of Mine,Enjoy.




































Mystery Rainbow??










Thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy moly, that's one giant Rainbowfish!


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

nice tank! love the jurupari's. That is what they are correct?


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Hello,Thank-you...Yes,that one you see "clearly" is a Jurupari,the rest (blurry) are Surinamensis.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Love the rainbow - looks about same size as mine


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice set up, and collection.


----------



## Tony (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow, one of the best tank i ever seen.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes that is one amazing tank. 

I love your Phoenix!


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Great tank - what is the silver fish with the red and black fins?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Semaprochilodus insignis
Flagtail Prochilodus


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Momobobo - love that one - beautiful!


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Beautiful tank! Love the look of it. Great job.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

pandamom said:


> Thanks Momobobo - love that one - beautiful!


Thanks, He's now twice the size and LOVES to eat!


----------

